# Garmin 705 external battery?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, I can't find the thread where this was discussed. Finally got a 705, but I need extended battery life. Anyone have info on external batteries, rechargeable, if possible? Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I tried a few searches, but all I came up with was your thread from a year ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.duracell.com/en-US/category/power-reserves.jspx

Get one of these, tape it to the underside of the bar or stem and connect the USB cable.

Good to go.



These are the other choice, work really well too, and take AA's.

http://www.energizer.com/products/energi-to-go/Pages/ipod-cell-phone-charger.aspx


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.gomadic.com/brand-garmin-accessories-garmin-edge-705-accessories.html


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

I have an Edge 605. I am planning to get one of these 
























that will hold a pair of recharchable AA's and connect with mini USB


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks!*



Vettekid said:


> I have an Edge 605. I am planning to get one of these
> 
> that will hold a pair of recharchable AA's and connect with mini USB


Thanks, everyone, good suggestions. I see the Duracell comes with connections that would work with both the Garmin and an iPhone, so that is even better.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Thanks, everyone, good suggestions. I see the Duracell comes with connections that would work with both the Garmin and an iPhone, so that is even better.


I already have lots of rechargeable NiMH AA's so I ordered this one. There are lots of similar choices so look carefully for what suits your circumstances best.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wasted money anyway*

Well, went and bought a Duracell backup battery, but that's wasted money, now, as I'm returning the 705. Can't stand the thing. Here's my review:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/training/computers/garmin/PRD_411968_1624_2301233crx.aspx


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Energizer rechargeable USB battery users should watch out for this security problem. It is a strange world indeed when it is your battery solution that is infecting your PC with a virus!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Fixed said:


> Well, went and bought a Duracell backup battery, but that's wasted money, now, as I'm returning the 705. Can't stand the thing. Here's my review:


Sorry that you didn't like the 705, but thanks for the helpful review.

For the screen clarity issue, did you try changing the "display mode" between day-time and night-time (or use auto)? The day-time setting brightens up the background. I've also found that polarized sunglasses can make some LCD screens really hard to read, though that's probably not the problem here.

I used to be annoyed that the speed reading on my 305 would jump around compared to using a magnet-based cycling computer. To some degree that's inherent with GPS. They can smooth it out some, but then they lose the fine detail. On the 305 the speed/cadence sensor doesn't really help - the head unit appear to prefer to use the GPS speed in preference to the speed sensor. However, I don't pay much attention to instantaneous speed anyway. I spend more time looking at power, cadence, HR, or sometimes average lap speed.

Personally I have no interest in computer based maps on my bike. Either I know where I'm going or I carry a paper map or route-sheet.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes*

I tried all the display modes, short of running the back light on all time. That is not really option for the long rides I do, though. This was without polarized glasses, but I know what you mean. I looked at it without glasses at all, and same thing.

I thought that this gizmo would be a wonderful way to do rides in new places and not have to use a route sheet, but for me it just won't work. I can't staring at some 1.5 inch screen trying to make out what it says and then crash from not watching where I'm going. If I'm going to stop and look at it, I may as well pull out my iphone or a map.




ukbloke said:


> Sorry that you didn't like the 705, but thanks for the helpful review.
> 
> For the screen clarity issue, did you try changing the "display mode" between day-time and night-time (or use auto)? The day-time setting brightens up the background. I've also found that polarized sunglasses can make some LCD screens really hard to read, though that's probably not the problem here.
> 
> ...


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been running the 705 for about 11 months now, and honestly, I hardly look at the maps while riding. When I travel for work or vacation to a new location, I look up rides on mapmyride.com, then download the routes to the Garmin. I find this works out pretty well. 

Once I've got the route in there, I just toggle over to the route map every once in a while when I see a turn coming up to make sure I'm still on my intended route. 

Trying to navigate through city streets using that little screen is about worthless.


----------

